# Sonarworks Systemwide



## fiestared (Mar 23, 2017)

We wanted it, they did it, what a good news !

http://www.sonarworks.com/systemwide


----------



## karelpsota (Mar 23, 2017)

"Latency: 60 to 130 ms"

I installed the demo and compared it with my previous setup.

I can achieve lower latency by running the original Sonarworks plug-in through Audio Hijack instead of using Systemwide as a whole.
Also, Audio Hijack is half the price of Systemwide.
They'll need to be a bit more competitive for me to purchase it.


----------



## ceemusic (Mar 23, 2017)

I just received my activation code. Going to check it out now.


----------



## mc_deli (Mar 29, 2017)

karelpsota said:


> "Latency: 60 to 130 ms"
> 
> I installed the demo and compared it with my previous setup.
> 
> ...


This is the info I have been waiting for (not that I have been too lazy to test myself or anything!)

Same for me then. AH-ref3 combo is great. I think they missed the mark with systemwide-there is no reason to get it unless they can reduce latency or offer something really compelling that AH doesn't have.


----------



## WindcryMusic (Mar 29, 2017)

The only thing that I saw offered by Systemwide that Audio Hijack doesn't is the former's ability to automatically disable itself when it detects the Reference 3 plugin is in use. But that's not enough reason to get me to buy it yet. I remain much more interested in an update to Reference 3 that provides an option to automatically disable itself whenever I'm doing a non-realtime render.


----------



## Gerhard Westphalen (Mar 30, 2017)

I'm curious to see how it would handle surround. Since I route stuff through Cubase the only issue is the delay that the LR have in relation to the other speakers which Cubase doesn't compensate for when monitoring live audio through but I could fix that with the mixer delay plugin. The info page on systemwide says virtual audio device with 2 output channels so it seems like it wouldn't let you have the other channels just going through. Makes it useless for me right now until they update it to pass through the other channels or eventually correct the other channels as well.


----------



## Zhao Shen (Apr 7, 2017)

OK I have a bone to pick here. I've been using Systemwide on Windows for a few weeks now and have to say that I'm pretty disappointed in the product. When it works, it works very well. However, there have been numerous occasions (and when I say numerous I mean 10+ times on some days) where the audio output simply stops working. It outputs no audio, though the audio signal appears to be active in the output level indicator in Audio Options.

The only way to resolve this is to disable the Systemwide audio output and enable it again. I haven't been able to pinpoint quite where the issue is arising from, but it only happens when I begin/resume playing something with audio (YouTube video, SoundCloud/Spotify track, etc).

This is _extremely _frustrating to say the least, so much so that I had to set up a shortcut to the audio options because it happens so frequently. I will be the first to sing this product's praise all across this forum when it's fixed, but in its current state I can't recommend it to anyone.


----------



## WindcryMusic (Apr 7, 2017)

Zhao Shen said:


> OK I have a bone to pick here. I've been using Systemwide on Windows for a few weeks now and have to say that I'm pretty disappointed in the product. When it works, it works very well. However, there have been numerous occasions (and when I say numerous I mean 10+ times on some days) where the audio output simply stops working. It outputs no audio, though the audio signal appears to be active in the output level indicator in Audio Options.
> 
> The only way to resolve this is to disable the Systemwide audio output and enable it again. I haven't been able to pinpoint quite where the issue is arising from, but it only happens when I begin/resume playing something with audio (YouTube video, SoundCloud/Spotify track, etc).
> 
> This is _extremely _frustrating to say the least, so much so that I had to set up a shortcut to the audio options because it happens so frequently. I will be the first to sing this product's praise all across this forum when it's fixed, but in its current state I can't recommend it to anyone.



Thank you for sharing this information. I'd already concluded that I wasn't interested in Systemwide, but you've made me feel better about that having been the right decision for me.


----------



## tokatila (Apr 7, 2017)

I tried the trial version and got both the total dropouts and audio stuttering. Needlessly say, I wait them to develop it further before buying. Shame though, great product, with Windows you don't have too many options.


----------



## davidgary73 (Apr 7, 2017)

Tried it and did really work that well. Prefer https://www.menubus.audio over it and cheaper


----------



## GP_Hawk (Apr 13, 2017)

davidgary73 said:


> Tried it and did really work that well. Prefer https://www.menubus.audio over it and cheaper


Yes but this is osx only. And after running with beta while the developer worked out the bugs and added requested features, I can say I'm very happy with it. I usually run at 128 buffers for 3.8ms's on a Hilo usb.


----------



## Zhao Shen (Apr 13, 2017)

To be fair, I contacted Sonarworks and they told me that they are aware and working on a fix to the audio issue I mentioned previously.


----------

